# if your roommate has a cat...



## 8jimi8 (Apr 26, 2009)

here's the prank.

you wait until the day that your roomie cleans the cat litter box.

then every day for a week or two... or until it takes your roomie to notice,

you clean up immediately after the cat goes... until you roommate mentions... "man the cat hasn't gone to the bathroom in a week! i'm gonna have to take him to the vet.."

that's when you sneak in and take a dump in the litter box.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 27, 2009)

Um? OK?



That was really tarded


Sorry, just eh...


----------



## Vicious (Apr 27, 2009)

Hehe that's gross but I see the twisted humor in it.


----------



## micsaver (Apr 28, 2009)

That's a lot of work for a prank. I'm laughing at the thought of your roommate walking in on you squatting over the litter box dropping a deuce.


----------



## iamjeff171 (May 9, 2009)

the work that goes into it makes it more funny.  i like it


----------



## nomofica (May 9, 2009)

hahah, I would definitely do this.


----------



## FTRPO (May 10, 2009)

Im with you hockey. You know the post you read that makes you say "aright thats it, why am I reading these? Im going to bed." well this one did it.


----------



## nomofica (May 10, 2009)

Some people need a sense of humour... No wonder so many EMS burn out.


----------



## Buzz (May 10, 2009)

LMAO. I have a cat... and would consider doing this.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 10, 2009)

i just can't get the thought out of my head....

the surprise to find a human sized turd and thinking it came out of your cat!


----------



## MRE (May 11, 2009)

8jimi8 said:


> i just can't get the thought out of my head....
> 
> the surprise to find a human sized turd and thinking it came out of your cat!



Its certainly a funny idea, but I definitely wouldn't want a roomate who played pranks that involved him deficating somewhere other than the toilet or the woods.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 11, 2009)

lol its not like it would be in your favorite cereal bowl!

that is also the reason, i don't like living with cats.  unless they are outside poopers...

i can't STAND the acrid smell of dirty litter.


----------



## MRE (May 11, 2009)

8jimi8 said:


> that is also the reason, i don't like living with cats.  unless they are outside poopers...
> 
> i can't STAND the acrid smell of dirty litter.




My family had one for a while.  We also had a basement that we kept the litter box in.  I wouldn't want to have to deal with the litter if it had to be in my living space.


----------

